# Bpc-157



## bb1129 (Nov 11, 2016)

Anyone have have any feedback on this? Good or bad..


----------



## FL1025 (Nov 11, 2016)

bb1129 said:


> Anyone have have any feedback on this? Good or bad..


I've used it for a few injuries and it works great.


----------



## yesidont (Dec 11, 2016)

never heard of this. how it works ?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 14, 2016)

I have heard ok reviews from this but better from TB500 tbh


----------

